# Unions hit out at reports of 457 visa holders being exploited by loan sharks and empl



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Australia should be doing more to prevent the exploitation of foreign workers who pay money to middlemen and then find themselves treated badly by unscrupulous employers, it is claimed. There are reports that workers on 457 visas from countries such as the Philippines are running up huge debts paying middlemen for visas and then end [...]

Click to read the full news article: Unions hit out at reports of 457 visa holders being exploited by loan sharks and employers...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

